# Surplus Auction Of Tecumseh Products.



## bontai Joe

SURPLUS AUCTION OF TECUMSEH PRODUCTS.











Live Auction With Internet Bidding Available
Surplus Assets From
Tecumseh Products Company
Thursday, November 11th, 10:00am
Cassville (Exeter), MO
(55 miles SW of Springfield, MO)
Features: Motor Winding, Varnishing, General Machine Shop Equipment, Welders, Ovens, Fork Lifts, Air Compressors, Presses, Die Grinders, Lathes, Bridgeport Mills, and much more!


If you have or know of surplus equipment, please contact
(314) 863-7711 to discuss your situation or send us an e-mail: [email protected]


Si tiene o sabe de empresas que tienen equipos excedentes, llamenos: Mexico: (871) 799-0020, (871) 149-3770 o envie e-mail para [email protected]

Company Name Date Sale Type Description Detail Brochure 
Tecumseh Products Company Nov 11 2004 Live Auction with Internet Bidding Available. Surplus From The Ongoing Operations Of 
Tecumseh Products Company
Thursday, November 11th - 10 AM. 
Cassville, (Springfield Area), Missouri

Features: Motor winding, varnishing , general machine shop equipment, and much more! 

Click on the Bidspotter.com logo to learn about online bidding or to view the complete asset listing with photos.

Features: Motor winding , varnishing , general machine shop equipment, and much more. 
Assets from a Major Copper Wire/Bus Bar Mfg. Nov 16 2004 PUBLIC AUCTION SUBASTA PÚBLICA Onsite Auction Absentee Bids Accepted PUBLIC AUCTION
Tuesday, November 16, 2004 Complete Plant of a Major Copper Wire and Bus Bar Manufacture in Mexico City, Mexico.
SUBASTA PÚBLICA
Martes, 16 de Noviembre, 2004 Planta Completa para Produccion de Cintas, Redondos y Soleras de Cobre en la Ciudad de Mexico.

Surplus Assets of Corning Nov 18 2004 Live Auction with Internet Bidding Available. Surplus assets to the ongoing operation of
Corning-Gilbert
Auction sale features: (2) Quincy air compressor, 250HP; Numerous Automatic Assembly Machines: Clark 3000lb Propane fork lift; large selction of Bridgeport milling machines, grinders, combonation sanders, drill presses, and pneumatic presses. Lathes by Servo, Clausing and Hardnige. Also much more!!! Auction Location: Phoenix, AZ Auction Date: Nov. 18th 2004 at 10AM MST Auction site address: Corning Gilbert Building 5. 4502 West Monterosa, Glendale, AZ, 85301 

Click on the Bidspotter.com logo to learn about online bidding or to view the complete asset listing with photos.

Vulcan Materials Company Dec 02 2004 Live Auction with Internet Bidding Available. Vulcan Materials Company
Mine Closed. A Complete Lime Processing Mine.

Chicago Area, Illinois

FEATURING: CAT 966F Front End loader, Trucks, Cranes and other rolling stock, 3 complete Kilns (200ft x 10ft Dia kilms), Precipitator, (3) Raymond Mills (2) 453 & (1) 412, dust collection systems and bag house, Large amount of scrap metal and Stainless Steel available, large amount of conveyor, motors, speed reducers, spare parts and lab equipment, J-Press water filter press, and much more!! n/a 
100 Loaf Per Minute Bread Line Nov 05 2009 Orderly Negotiated Sale Ongoing First Come First Served Major Bakery Plant Closing.
Orderly Negotiated Sale:

Complete 100 loaf per minute bread line for Sale. Available for immediate sale as a complete line.
Location: Upstate New York.

Bushel 42 Pasta Equipment Nov 05 2010 Ongoing Orderly Negotiated Sale
Not A Live Auction. Images are now available. 
Complete Pasta Making Plant and Equipment
Crosby, North Dakota 
(Orderly Negotiated Sale)
Please contact us to set up an inspection or answer any questions you may have. Bruce Schneider (314) 863-7711

Please do not show up in Crosby and expect to bid or buy. You MUST Contact our office to arrange a private inspection and submit a written bid. This is an Orderly Negotiated Sale. n/a 
Peavey Electronics Nov 05 2011 Public Auction Auction Date TBA! Assets from the ongoing operations of Peavey Electronics. Jackson, MS. n/a 
Schneider Industries
231 South Bemiston, Ste. 925
St. Louis, MO 63105
314-863-7711
314-854-9118 Fax
[email protected] Oficina para America Latina
Raul Fritsche - Presidente
Carr. Torreon-San Pedor Km. 9 Edif. 6 Local 2
CP 27160, Torreon, Coanuila Mexico, Laguna Trade Center
Tel: 01 (871) 799-0020 y Cell: (871) 149-3770
[email protected]


----------

